# GTB question



## kevjoh (Jan 13, 2004)

In oval racing using GTB. Is the Power Trans-Cap Module
attached to the esc needed? Can it be cut off? Anybody
do this at all?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

I've removed the big cap and the heat sink with no ill effects.


----------



## kevjoh (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Bob


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

For oval racing you may not need the cap for the 4300 brushless.

The cap makes the FET (field effect transistors) switches the power
faster to the motor and keeps the temp down on high drawing motors.


----------

